# Favorite Music Videos



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been listening to lots of oldies in my car and thought a favorite music videos thead might be fun...then I realized that one of my favorite videos is not a "real" video. Oh well, enjoy, this one is great.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A favorite from the 80s. I always thought Thomas Dolby had a very sexy vibe going. I also like the idea that a woman could drive a man crazy with her smell of chemicals


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This one is bittersweet...the number one hit of the 80s and also the number one hit wonder. They never had another hit song. Sigh. It also made me realize what is sexy about all men Irish...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11l7m_dexys-midnight-runners-come-on-eile_music

(Sorry, it's not a YouTube)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't leave you all alone on this thread.

This one was one of my two favorites, not so much for the music but because that woman had such fascinating eyes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9wBEA_PYnE


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't remember the title or artist, but I loved that video where the girl is reading a comic book and then the guy comes to life. Does anyone know the name of that song?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love this video of Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffet. The song is Five o'clock somewhere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib8nH4kHjxk


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> I don't remember the title or artist, but I loved that video where the girl is reading a comic book and then the guy comes to life. Does anyone know the name of that song?


A-Ha. Thanks for posting the video, Elijsha. I love that one, too. It's considered one of the best of the 80s.

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow! On the first page of the thread you have already mentioned two of my all-time favorites - Take on Me and Come on Eileen. Of course, I am stuck in the 80s musically. I even got a satellite radio a few years ago and that's almost all that I listen to in the car.
Here's another one: Modern Day Delilah by Van Stephenson who was considered mostly a one-hit wonder as a single artist, but went on to be part of the country group Blackhawk. Van lost his battle with cancer in 2001.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

oooo - good thread Leslie!

You've already mentioned one of my favorite artists - Thomas Dolby.

Here is one of my favorites - The Buggles - and first video aired on MTV.






Melody Gardot is amazing - google her if you want to learn about her - her story is inspiring as is her music











The Romantics






and last but not least, one of my very favorites - Kermit singing The Rainbow Connection


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

2 of my favs. and a couple more






Classic





Too funny!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great choices, everyone! I love these old videos!

I had a huge crush on Adam Ant...I loved his androgynous sexuality. Here he is in Goody Two Shoes, a classic and favorite...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

When I became aware of music and listening to the radio... circa 1966, Elvis was turning into a ghost of his former self and I didn't understand what all the whoop-de-do was about. Then, somewhere along the line, I saw Jailhouse Rock and suddenly my sox were knocked. Talk about androgynous sexuality! LOL. Those legs, those hips! Watch this carefully. About the time the heat gets too hot, they have two old fat guys come in to dance, I think to turn the thermostat down....


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know if this really counts as a music video per se but our friends son is in the group, he's also our son's friend if that makes any sense.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love this video, and the entire album is one of my current favorites.


----------



## ear (Apr 16, 2009)

been enjoying this one and her lately


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love this song but the video is surprisingly unimaginative and -- dare I say? -- tacky?





Just watching this again...talk about a video that was ahead of its time...or at least pushing the envelope! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Forster said:


> I don't know if this really counts as a music video per se but our friends son is in the group, he's also our son's friend if that makes any sense.


That was really beautiful, Forster. Thank you for posting.

I wish I could say one of my son's friends was in this group, or a friend of mine, but alas, no. Of course, I have a crush on the lead singer in the linen jacket! LOL (as well as a few of the other guys).






These very talented young men are from Bates College in Lewiston, Maine.

L


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

links wont play, but you get it


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gah! Why doesn't that video play? Okay, Robert Palmer... I have uh, done umentionable things to his music and videos. Thanks for the reminder. 

Off to watch another...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This video has it all... really all, including Simon LeBon looking really sexy. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

I've always enjoyed the dreamlike quality of this video - Folk Implosion - Natural One

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmpbW9A06Dc

And another favorite...

Nine Inch Nails - Closer (edited version)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4VAv8y2hHM

- Walter.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> and this one:


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG! I can not believe I forgot about the Fine Young Cannibals! Very cool find!!

How about this one ROFL!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am constantly amazed at how much I seem to have in common with folks on this board! I never dreamed that we shared some music tastes...
Just to prove that I do listen to some stuff other than 80s music on occasion, here's one from a favorite band in the 90s.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

This isn't a true music video, but the earlier accapella one reminded me of this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The 45s thread has me watching old vids of TV shows...not really music videos, their early precursors, I guess. This one is great. Anyone besides me remember the Turtles?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok...this video is one of my favorites...its just different I guess. Not for everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The 45s thread has me watching old vids of TV shows...not really music videos, their early precursors, I guess. This one is great. Anyone besides me remember the Turtles?


My parents have a photo frame that plays Happy Together. And DD likes the song, so she pushes the button for it multiple times whenever we visit. Which is often, since they live five minutes away.

And it's their anniversary tomorrow, so I'm sure it will get played again!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I had to dig through the memory banks for non-Japanese stuff, but here we go.





 Hawksley Workman - Jealous of Your Cigarette


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

"Mad World" by Gary Jules. I love this song. the video made me like it more. its different. it was used for a video game ad a couple of years ago.





There's also 'Ghost of You" by My Chemical Romance. The music video is basically a story. Its so sad...I've been in L-O-V-E with the lead singer. The problem is that the video isn't on youtube anymore


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, love some of the memories here!










This next one makes me miss my mom -- she loved her some Tom Petty. And Bob Dylan, of Hibbing fame. We saw them together in concert.











Someone stop me!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't stop!






Anybody who doesn't admit this is catchy and fun, and yes -- cheesy, is a liar!











***
And a few more obscure ones:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great choices, Michelle! So many good memories.

How about the Bangles? (I couldn't find the original video from MTV on YouTube).

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x43oe_bangles-walk-like-an-egyptian_music

The Vapors, Turning Japanese:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1kweo_the-vapors-turning-japanese_creation

And how could you leave out the most Journey song of all time? LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another classic from the archives. Check out the 80s hair on all the women!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've never watched a music video.  We were in places where TV was minimal when MTV and such like got starte -- and never had more than the basic channels even when we had cable and they didn't used to be part of that.  I think I always figured, if the song is good enough, why do you need pictures to explain it.  I realize that's not always the way it turns out but the bits and pieces I've seen in clips on various shows never seemed to do anything to make a poor song better or anything.  Though, come to think of it, I do think I one time saw almost all of Thriller.  It was pretty clear he wrote that song and developed the dance concurrently because they complement each other nicely.

There. . . .I've just exhausted myself on this subject. . .. 

Ann


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got something to tell you.

Yes, Michael?

I'm not like other guys.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never watched a music video. We were in places where TV was minimal when MTV and such like got starte


Same here -- living in Germany when they started, and one TV station broadcast twenty minutes of music videos once a week. I only ever saw two, thought they were nice enough but didn't really get the point either. I've watched more on this thread than in the 25ish years since then.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I remember staying up to watch Friday Night Videos when Thriller premiered.  Didn't you just want to smack him when he sat there eating his popcorn and grinning like a lunatic??


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

I always liked this video, very artistic:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6phtc_gnarls-barkley-crazy_music


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't look for it right now buy I love "Take on Me" by Ah-Ha as a video.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> I remember staying up to watch Friday Night Videos when Thriller premiered. Didn't you just want to smack him when he sat there eating his popcorn and grinning like a lunatic??


Yep! But I also remember that The Making of Thriller was one of the first "movies" we bought along with Risky Business when we bought our first VCR....ah the memories.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I love this video.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rhiathame said:


> I can't look for it right now buy I love "Take on Me" by Ah-Ha as a video.


It is one of the first videos posted in this thread


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

This one is hilarious, give it some time to load so that you can enjoy it in all it's glory!

Muse - "Knights of Cydonia"


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It is one of the first videos posted in this thread


Doh, I missed it. That is the only downside with my free scrolling mouse wheel, sometimes I end up missing things.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

If I Could Turn Back The Hands Of Time - R. Kelly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJd1B7Dx6oQ Video embedding disabled


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a new one I really like


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I love this video.


Love Regina Spektor!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never heard of some of these people


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was in Applebee's today, having lunch with my daughter (not a place I usually frequent) and a cover of this song come on the music system. I kept saying, "I remember this...who was the singer? I think I watched it on MTV...." It only took a second of googling to find it.


----------

